# Online Culinary Schools? Which is best?



## Thechefisinthehouse (Jul 22, 2021)

I've worked front of house for a few years while studying at university, and I want to develop my skills in the kitchen further. But above all else I really just want to immerse myself in food because its my passion. Does anyone have any recommendations for a course I can do remotely, bear in mind I can't really afford one of the big schools?


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

You already work in a restaurant. Move to the kitchen. Read a few cookbooks. Practice at home.


----------



## Thechefisinthehouse (Jul 22, 2021)

All good tips, but I'm not sure I want to just learn sushi techniques - are there not any mid range priced courses anywhere online that teach a bit of a range?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

What I know of online courses is targeted to the home market.

Here in the US, I would say check with your community college and see what they're offering. Usually the best value for material and price. I'm not sure what the UK equivalent would be. Since Covid, online courses from these institutions are on the rise.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Thechefisinthehouse said:


> All good tips, but I'm not sure I want to just learn sushi techniques - are there not any mid range priced courses anywhere online that teach a bit of a range?


The better option would be to get a job working BOH in another restaurant. No courses to pay for. In fact, you get paid and you will learn as much or as little as you want. There's no better teacher in the food industry than actual experience.

Like @phatch said, the online courses etc are geared for the home cook and won't be of much value to you when trying to get a BOH job.

Incidentally, if a young chef came to me looking for a job and they had spent significant time preparing sushi, chances are pretty good they'd get hired. Their experience preparing sushi tells me they have patience, they can be taught, they pay attention to detail, have well developed knife skills and other possibly desirable skills. So, you may want to reconsider the option to learn sushi.

Good luck!


----------



## Thechefisinthehouse (Jul 22, 2021)

Thanks for the advice all!


----------

